# عروض جامدة جدا على المكيفات حار/بارد 5 نجوم كاش وتقسيط والتركيب والتوصيل مجانا



## asmaa essa (23 مارس 2014)

أقوى عروض المكيفات الأسبليت والأفضل بالأسواق.
مكيف أي تي سي ATC
مكيفات 5 نجوم....نسبة توفير للطاقة 60%

مكيف ATC حار/بارد 7 سنوات ضمان على الكومبروسر و 1 سنة ضمان شامل.
===========================================
1- 18ألف وحدة

1999 ريال.

===================
2 - 24 ألف وحدة

2599 ريال.

==================
3- 30 ألف وحدة

3199 ريال.

==================
4- 36 ألف وحدة

3999 ريال.

==================
عروض التقسيط لأهالى الرياض.
==================
التركيب والتوصيل مجانا..

اتصل لنصلك لباب المنزل أينما كنت...

يصلك مكيفك بأتصال واحد.
==============================
ونتشرف بسيادتكم لزيارة صفحتنا على الفيسبوك والتوييتر لمشاهدة أجدد عروضنا ومنجاتنا.

للتواصل عبر الشبكات الأجتماعية ومعرفة أخر أخبرنا:
https://www.facebook.com/MariaOrgnization?ref=hl
https://twitter.com/MariaCompny

===========================
العنوان:
الرياض - شارع المدينة المنورة-بجانب البديعة مول
تليفون: 0598733331 / 0565765233/ 0508283782 / 0112661000

دوام المعرض:
الفترة الصباحية:

8,30 صباحا الى 12 ظهرا
الفترة المسائية:

4 عصرا الى 10,30 مساء


----------

